
Does your chest hurt when wearing mask in warm weather? - ceoloide
I know it&#x27;s weird, but I think I&#x27;ve now consistently felt this: when I wear a tight mask continuously for an hour or more with hot weather, I then get 2-3 days where my chest hurts a little like it&#x27;s inflamed, and I get a nagging feeling in my throat. It&#x27;s all very mild symptoms, really, but I wonder of I am alone!<p>Maybe the material of the mask, the humid and warm air stagnating, or something else entirely is causing this.<p>This happens with KN95 and surgical masks, I haven&#x27;t tried cloth masks yet.
======
WheelsAtLarge
I wore a KN95 mask today for a few hours, for the first time, and my chest is
bothering me now. It hasn't happened with other masks. Chest pain might be a
side effect of the mask. Anyhow, I just wanted to give my 2 cents.

------
ksaj
I read the other day the pressure needed to breath through n95 masks is
stressful to the heart, and this is the reason it is better to wear the other
kind and maintain your distance when out and about.

